# Mfs-Ftp files needed



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Are there any other files need for Mfs_Ftp other than what come with mfs_ftp on a zippered HR10-250.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

we can't discuss it here but there's a great mfs_ftp howto on the wiki linked in my sig


----------

